# 150 gallon aggressive tank



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Ok, so I found someone who wanted to buy our 150 gallon, I told him I'd plumb it and make the refugium for him free of charge, just cost of materials, and I threw in a 30 gallon for free. Here are pics of the spray bar ouput, the overflows with foam prefilters, plumbing in the back of the tank, and the 30 refugium in progress. I like how it turned out, from the front you can barely see the spray bar and overflows. I might keep this for myself....


----------

